# Crushing $40,000 GOLD BAR with Big Hydraulic Press!



## jimdoc (Nov 27, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcxBfdyF7YY


----------



## SFL (Nov 27, 2016)

WOW :shock: 
Begs the question though- why?


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 27, 2016)

That's insane. No matter how much it's crushed, it's still beautiful...


----------



## Lou (Nov 28, 2016)

It's *only* a few hundred dollar experiment. :shock: 

Why? Because people like smashing things in hydraulic presses.

I'd rather see the hydraulic shear channel


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 28, 2016)

That would be cool Lou. Yea yall just nip me off a little corner.


----------



## 234firefighter (Dec 6, 2016)

I found this interesting video on youtube crushing a gold bar with a hydraulic press. I thought I would share it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcxBfdyF7YY


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 6, 2016)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=24852


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 6, 2016)

I've merged the two threads.

Dave


----------



## 234firefighter (Dec 6, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I've merged the two threads.
> 
> Dave




Sorry I didn't know someone already posted it.


----------

